# once CCD yards...OK to use again?



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

SouthEast,
Since we don't seem to really know what the definitive cause is, I am not sure that anyone can truly answer the question.


----------



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

In a yard that had all the "classic symptoms of CCD, and a few hives died.
My question:
Can I use this same yard in a few months, hopefullly the mites or whatever the primary causation is, will decrease?

I will use new equiptment.

Can I use the same yard, affter apparent CCD?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

This is not fact, only conjecture: If you are talking about reusing the real estate where the bees once where, I would guess that it would be safe, as long as there are no feral hives in the area that got infected by your bees, and could, via drone shareing, reinfect your new bees. I would do a test. Look for bees on flowers in the area. Maybe put out a bait hive with lemon grass oil. Otherwise, 12 months seems to be a long enough time for things to clear out. assuming you have been a good "boy scout" and kept the yard clean of bee debris. 

Roland


----------



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

Roland, thanks, that answers it.
Trustworthy, loyal, helpful, friendy, courteus, kind, etc

Wait, that describes most of the individuals in this industry, met some nice people, selling nucs in central florida, it is a wholesome hobby for me,
I am an eagle scout.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

...and myself.

Eagle Roland


----------

